# Kong Wobbler



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We got Miles the Kong Wobbler for Christmas. We filled it with Zuke's treats for him to try to teach him how to use it by knocking the treat out for him. But now he just stares at the Wobbler and barks at us! 

Has anyone else had difficulty getting their V to use the Wobbler? We haven't had a chance to try it again with all the holiday craziness. We gave one to a friend's lab for Christmas and he got how to use it right away! Of course he is much more food motivated than Miles is, but I hope our little guy catches on. He has other treat dispensing toys that he uses.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I had to play with the Kong and sort of show or help Astro to understand what to do. I lay down on the ground with him and rolled it around to show him how to get them out. After a few goes, he was straight into licking it, picking it up and throwing it as well as pawing it while he got his eye teeth into it. Keep persisting, he'll catch on soon enough. 

I used to use dry liver with peanut butter mixed in to help secure it a little more and not make it too easy. Otherwise they emptied them in seconds...  Dry liver is quite pungent and attractive to their noses and may encourage more engagement.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Miles will catch on. It took Willie a little while, too. Now he's regular pro it at. It helps if your dog is actually hungry. If you put his regular mealtime kibble into it, rather than treats, his hunger will be more of a motivating force. Sometimes on rainy days when I can tell that Willie is bored, I give him his dinner in the Wobbler. That way, the food is providing not only sustenance, but also mental stimulation.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln has one, he caught on super fast! Keep at, he'll be a pro in no time flat!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley was able to figure it out really fast. But now he just chews on it.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Sammy had it figured out in 5 seconds flat haha - Now, like Riley, she chews on the top of it haha


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

After about 3 times, Max decided it would be quicker to tear a quarter size hole straight in the top of it. In the trash it went now...


----------

